# Deep litter mulch material



## Domerdoc (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm converting a stall in my barn into a coop. I'm going to use the deep litter method. I know not to use cedar chips. But I have lots of oak, cherry and birch down in my yard which I am going to chip in my wood chipper. Would any of these other kinds of chipped wood work for the deep litter method?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Just have to be aware of the oils. Some of the oils in high concentration can be toxic or problematic to birds. Personally, I really like sand.


----------



## Circle_U_Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a couple of piles of wood chips from a cousin who has a treetrimming business. Was never planning to use it for chickens, but the chickens go to the piles everyday digging and bathing in there. I am no expert on what tree oils are good or bad but my birds are healthy and they choose to go there every day. I know there is maple and oak in there. Not sure what else. I don't know if this will help you or not but just my two cents. I use the deep litter method but use pine shavings.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Pines are considered soft woods. Oak and maple are hard woods. Cedar oils can be irritating but I don't believe the others are. I know pine can be strong smelling, but generally wood shavings don't carry enough oils to be problematic. My chickens really like mulch too. And compost and leaves....


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i use wood shavings myself, but going to try sand in the summer


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I've been using a mix of pine shavings, leaves, twigs, pine needles and any other yard debris I can rake up and deposit in the coop. This coop has been very conducive to composting the deep litter, so my litter is more quickly decreasing in depth than my other wooden coops in the past, so the addition of yard wastes has saved me some money this year.


----------

